# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Laundry bench and Front loader questions

## Shannon Nash

Gudday. Laundry mini reno. Laundry bench wall to wall. Drop in sink. Front loader washing machine under bench.  
Questions 
Rather than cut a hole in the bench top and use original taps for washing machine what are options? Only need cold as washer heats own water.  
Can these taps/water lines be removed or are they able to be 'plugged' behind the wall and plastered over? 
What is best way for waste water from washer to get into the drain? (neatest) 
Thanks
SN

----------


## OBBob

Hi there, if you haven't got a problem cutting a section of plaster out to expose the pipes then you shouldn't have too much trouble moving them down under the bench. If you are lucky they will be flexible copper and may reach down without any changes required. The waste would normally go into the trough drain pipe ... depending where that is located ... you might be able to cut a hole in the side of the trough cabinet rather than bringing the pipe accross the top of the bench?

----------


## Sturdee

> The waste would normally go into the trough drain pipe ... depending where that is located ... you might be able to cut a hole in the side of the trough cabinet rather than bringing the pipe accross the top of the bench?

  The washing machine drain hose needs to go higher in a loop than the top of the washing machine before it goes into the drain outlet. This is for all machines but especially for a front loader.  
Failure to do so will stuff up your motor and could cause a flood into the machine through water backflow. DAMHIK.:mad:   
Peter.

----------


## DJ's Timber

G'day SN 
At my parents house, when we renovated the laundry I moved the taps from the existing position above the washing machine to under the benchtop, then put two neat holes in the side of the cabinet for the hoses to run.
With the drain hose I connected this straight to the S trap drain under the trough, But you must suspend the drain house up higher than the S trap so the water can't flow back into the washing machine 
View attach drawing 
Cheers DJ

----------


## bitingmidge

Just a thought which doesn't work "under bench": 
I usually install front loaders on a plinth, usually with a built in drawer, about ten inches off the floor. 
The extra height makes for much easier access to the contents, but you have to be careful that you don't make it too high so that the controls for the dryer can't be reached if it's stacked on top. 
Water connection is always under the tub in my projects.  No need for those ugly pipes and taps to be exposed to the public after all! 
cheers, 
P

----------

